

Talks from the 2009 SF Erlang Factory [video] - macmac
http://www.erlang-factory.com/conference/SFBayAreaErlangFactory2009/talks

======
oomkiller
Awesome, most of these look very interesting, especially the one about Ruby
integration (erlectricity)

------
noss
There is lots of talks there, any favourites?

~~~
moonpolysoft
Mine is here: [http://www.erlang-
factory.com/conference/SFBayAreaErlangFact...](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/conference/SFBayAreaErlangFactory2009/speakers/CliffMoon). If
you're interested in distributed databases I talk about the one I did in
Erlang.

